#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Ασφαλιστικά (ΕΤΑΑ/ΤΣΜΕΔΕ - ΟΑΕΕ - ΙΚΑ - ΕΟΠΥΥ) >  > > >  >  > ΕΟΠΥΥ: ΤΣΜΕΔΕ - Εξυπηρέτηση όπως πριν την ένταξη στον ΕΟΠΥΥ

## Xάρης

Το ΕΤΑΑ με *απόφαση του ΔΣ* αποφάσισε
την προσβολή της απόφασης ένταξης στον ΕΟΠΥΥ καιτην εξυπηρέτηση των ασφαλισμένων στο πλαίσιο του ΕΤΑΑ, όπως και μέχρι σήμερα

----------

